# Bob's Tropical Plants Root Tabs?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I know he's quite an experienced hobbyiest but has anyone tried his root tabs?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aquat,

They appear to be another variation of Scott's Miracle Grow Plus in a gel cap which can be found for sale on many of the planted aquarium forums. My limited experience of trying Scotts Miracle Grow Plus with aquatic plants resulted in an explosion of algae.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Aquat,
> 
> They appear to be another variation of Scott's Miracle Grow Plus in a gel cap which can be found for sale on many of the planted aquarium forums. My limited experience of trying Scotts Miracle Grow Plus with aquatic plants resulted in an explosion of algae.


I can't find "Scotts Miracle Gro Plus". Do you mean Scotts Osmocote Plus (which is popular) ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi OTPT,

Yes, Osmocote is made by Miracle Grow; sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Are we still on the same page here? I'm refering to Mmgamer2000's product. His root tabs, are they good?


----------



## wastedtime (Jun 18, 2012)

I've used the root tabs and they have worked well, the problem with the gel caps is that they dissolve and what you have left is small pellets that seemed to make it to the surface of the soil. You need to bury them really deep in the substrate, I switched to Seachem root ferts and they have worked better for me.


----------

